# The 2020 Epiphone Casino Worn Ebony and Olive Drab



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

These versions are $70 to $280 less expensive than the others at $649 Cdn. The have P-90 Pro pickups instead of the P-90T & R ones. Not sure what the difference is but the latter pups have A5 12k and 11k pickups. I have a Casino Coupe. I replaced them with A4 8.0k and 7.3k pickups, more to my taste. Sorry, a bit of tangent. Frankly would I pick the worn ebony over the other previous choices.


















Epiphone - Casino - Worn Ebony


Epiphone - Casino - Worn Ebony




www.long-mcquade.com


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> I have a Casino Coupe.


Have you seen my Casino Coupe recently? 
I'm very happy with it!


----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

I like the new Riviera re-issue they announced in sparkling burgundy. Looks awesome.








Epiphone Riviera Semi-hollowbody - Sparkling Burgundy


Semi-hollowbody Electric Guitar with Maple Body, Maple Top, Mahogany Neck, Laurel Fingerboard, 2 Mini Humbucking Pickups, and Frequensator Tailpiece - Sparkling Burgundy




www.sweetwater.com


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I always liked the look of the natural finish Casinos, but they're all cool guitars none the less.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Epiphone has a really strong lineup since the revamp.


----------



## Wilbur Bufferson (May 17, 2018)

Does anyone know what the difference is? I'm actually contemplating a 2020 model and can't seem to figure out why they are cheaper....?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I tried one of these (the blue one) acoustically at our local store today. 
It is $619.00











IMO, the neck was much thinner in profile than previous models.
Maybe like a very shallow "D" ?









@Wilbur Bufferson I asked why they were less expensive and was told it was because there was no clear coat.


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

Don't mean to be downer, but I played two of the blue Casinos back in December and they were terrible; skinny necks, very sharp fret ends, a bad toggle switch, lousy action out of the box, and the finish looked amateurish. No thank you.


----------



## Wilbur Bufferson (May 17, 2018)

Dave's World of Fun Stuff did a setup on one of these and his appraisal was enough to keep me to steer clear of these low-end guitars!


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I actually played one of the blue ones at my local long and mcquade last week and I loved it.
They have a bunch of the new epiphone semi hollows and they were all a great value for the money.
They were all decent to good - I mean don’t expect a Collins level fit and finish from a $600 guitar.
My favourite was actually a gretsch but the casino was a close second.
It has the typical epiphone D neck profile- which is not my favourite but it’s ok.

My only real complaint is the casino neck joint pushes the bridge way back into the body - making it uncomfortable to play sitting down (for my long arms anyway). 

Nathan


----------

